# Max hall



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=31397558&ni...g-drug-possession&fm=home_page&s_cid=topstory


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I was wondering if someone was going to post this!


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

It was caffeine free coke so I think it is okay.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

The devil made him do it.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I thought it was ironic that he was wearing the BYU shirt in his police photo....


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

Happens all too often with college/pro athletes. Teach your kids to hunt and fish and not to worship the local quarterback meathead.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

As a Utah fan he is not my favorite person in the world. That said, I hope that he gets the help that he needs to find a better path in life.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> I thought it was ironic that he was wearing the BYU shirt in his police photo....


 That was my first thought, it is surprisingly funny to see such a hugh percentage of SLC mugshots involve a certain red shirt.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Bummer of a deal all around. I hope that he can get a handle on this thing and not end up another Ryan Leaf. The report is saying he had all the stuff for injecting the cocaine, and admitted to injecting. That isn't just a casual drug use at that point. That is a SERIOUS problem, WAAAAAAYYYYYYY down the slope from Farve popping lortabs. I've always been a huge Max Hall fan, and never thought he got the props he deserved at BYU. He was an EXCEPTIONAL college QB. And now makes whatever string of bad choices to end up slave to a needle to the point of shoplifting. That just sucks. 

I wish the guy well in recovery. He's going to need plenty of help to overcome all that goes with this - job loss, cut off from coaching high school if he lands a felony conviction, let alone dealing with the recovery that is going to be it's own kind of hell. And with the media coverage on it - any future google searches by employers, kids he might coach, heck, even his own kids and grandkids - will pull this thing up. 

On the flip side, I think that as sports fans, and Americans in general, we are a forgiving lot, and despite our differences, we generally are supportive of people that overcome life's challenges. We don't like to see people get in bad spots like this.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> That was my first thought, it is surprisingly funny to see such a hugh percentage of SLC mugshots involve a certain red shirt.


funny, maybe...ironic, though. You see that certain red shirt that you are speaking of doesn't represent a university that holds students to higher standards. In fact, that BYU shirt Hall is wearing represents a university whose students are mostly a cultural anomaly when it comes to the college party scene. Therein lies the irony.

I am sure a higher percentage of mug shots in Utah contain red shirt wearing offenders; nevertheless, how ironic that Hall gets arrested after graduating from a university that doesn't even allow the sale of caffeinated beverages on its campus. So, the expectation should be that IF someone is arrested and booked wearing a shirt that represents a university it would NOT be BYU!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I Wonder how A lot of conservatives in this state would be reacting if this was some random person from magna who shoplifted and had drugs on him? Maybe a bit less empathetic I'd bet and maybe would want the book thrown at them. Drug addiction is a terrible thing, I hope he gets help and I think we need to change the way we view addiction in this country.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> funny, maybe...ironic, though, not really. You see that certain red shirt that you are speaking of doesn't represent a university that holds students to higher standards. In fact, that BYU shirt Hall is wearing represents a university whose students are mostly a cultural anomaly when it comes to the college party scene. Therein lies the irony.
> 
> I am sure a higher percentage of mug shots in Utah contain red shirt wearing offenders; nevertheless, how ironic that Hall gets arrested after graduating from a university that doesn't even allow the sale of caffeinated beverages on its campus. So, the expectation should be that IF someone is arrested and booked wearing a shirt that represents a university it would NOT be BYU!


I know a ewt fan post when I see one, where did I ever use the "irony" word? You make no sense.
He should have the book thrown at him. He is a product of being raised with no accountability, as long as he throws tds. Remember his mom attacking PK for baiting him into his rant? Really? He was a grown adult back then and mommy was still making excuses for him. Make him grow up and face adult consequences for his adult decisions. Don't treat him any differently than any other druggie robber/shoplifter. Hopefully he can then appreciate accountability since his parents wouldn't I believe, now that kids and a wife rely on him,,,should have learned this decades ago. Where did all of his nfl/cfl get pissed away to?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Guess who is back to stir the pot a little. I know Daniel is probably feeling a little stress right about now. I know Dodger has missed me giving him a beating. I'm here to brighten your wonderful lives. It's football season again*()**()*

So now let's get down to business. Man, another BYU player is in the spotlight doing stupid things. I think BYU needs to get their house in order if you know what I mean. I'm not a psychologist, but it's his ears...he had to go through life with those ears! The only way that Max Hall would be wearing a BYU shirt is because he's homeless.

_*Max Hall made a statement. I hate Best Buy. I hate their employees, I hate everyone that shops at Best BUY.*_

Well on a serious note. I hope he can get some help and turn his life around.

On a non serious note again. I hope that he doesn't wind up in jail with Bubba because Bubba is going to rough him up a bit and grab those big ears and make Max perform unspeakable acts that cannot be said on this family forum.

Best of luck to Max and his family.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just knew that this would bring the troll out from under the bridge. Jk welcome back.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey no need to be calling me a troll. I see that you have quite a few trolls on this forum since I have been gone. I won't be here very often so you can skip your blood pressure medication. I'm so busy doing a lot of presentations and two business trips to Mexico that I don't have the time like I did before.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Where did all of his nfl/cfl get pissed away to?


Probably not much of it around. Remember, he was essentially a walk-on in the NFL - undrafted free-agent, so he was paid with non-guaranteed money on a per game basis. And he was only one season on those terms. Same thing in the CFL. He was brought in on a per-game basis because Gary Crowton was the coach of the RoughRiders at the time and the other QBs got injured and he needed someone that could run the system. And that was only one season. In between, he was an assistant coach at BYU for like half a season. So I'm guessing that in the same time since he left BYU - both you and I Huge, have made as much money. And I was out of work for nearly two of those years.

Now all that said, drug addiction can jack up a guys life in a big way, really fast. The NFL knows that, and that is exactly why they now have probably the most aggressive drug prevention, testing and treatment of any industry out there. Drugs - especially pain killers - seem to go hand in hand with the NFL. It is a brutal and taxing way to make a living - if only for just one season.

But this case appears to be WAAAAAYYYY beyond stealing pain killers. The guy was shooting up coke for a fix. That is well along a very destructive path of addictions.

As for the attention to this vs. some minority person from WVC - sure this is going to attract more attention, certainly within the BYU and college football community in Utah. Much the same way that Robin Williams tragic decision rocked the entertainment community. Within each sphere, it is an opportunity to realize that drug addiction (and depression) aren't just things for poor people or minorities or somehow someone else.

To BYU fans, Hall is one of our people - and our people are very public about not doing drugs - and yet he was doing drugs. And where that strikes a chord, or at least I hope it does, is that if he is at risk and can get on that path, then so can I, or my son, or kids I coach/teach/lead in scouts/or whatever. Because I can promise you this, if you work with ANY group of youth right here in the shadows of the mountains, you are working with kids that are doing drugs, or will do drugs, and that will be arrested at some future date, or end up dead waaaayyyy too early because of bad decisions. And the charge in my mind is not to judge, but to help them in absolutely any way possible to help them make good decisions, and if they make bad decisions, to know that you will help them through it. When high-profile people within our community, whatever that community may be, end up in bad spots, it can serve as a re-invigoration for the need for good people to support everyone - even when we screw up.

And one last thing I will say about this. I've read several articles on many websites, and many comments about it. And Utah Ute fans certainly could pile on Hall right now, but for the most part I've seen nothing but absolute class and compassion expressed. Very well played Ute fans. Very classy. Seriously.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I know a ewt fan post when I see one, where did I ever use the "irony" word? You make no sense.


I used the word "irony" in my original post that you replied to. Your comment was that you could think of a lot of situations where people had been arrested in Ute shirts. But, the "irony" in Max Hall being arrested is the fact that he was wearing a BYU shirt and played football at that university. The "irony" is that we normally wouldn't expect someone from that university to be arrested for shoplifting and drugs. It isn't very ironic for someone to be arrested with a "U" shirt on because the "U" allows the sale of caffeinated beverages...


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> As for the attention to this vs. some minority person from WVC - sure this is going to attract more attention, certainly within the BYU and college football community in Utah. Much the same way that Robin Williams tragic decision rocked the entertainment community. Within each sphere, it is an opportunity to realize that drug addiction (and depression) aren't just things for poor people or minorities or somehow someone else.


 I wasn't talking about attention. I was talking about conservatives in this states REACTION of empathy. When it's one of "theirs," drug addiction suddenly becomes a horrible disease and we hope he gets better. When it's not one of "theirs," we should make an example out of these thieves/low-lifes, and throw them in jail! Just the hypocrisy. Now people can say I'm generalizing a bit, which I am, but you all know what I'm talking about even if you don't want to admit it. I wish we'd view non-violent drug possession/crimes differently instead of so broadly. but maybe seeing how it can happen to their own, will make them more empathetic to others who may have not had all the opportunity that Hall has had.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Next time you are wanting to say that I posted something stupid please refer back to this:



wyoming2utah said:


> It isn't very ironic for someone to be arrested with a "U" shirt on because the "U" allows the sale of caffeinated beverages...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT point utahgolf. I think you are absolutely correct. No empathy when it's "one of them." Like you mention, what I hope comes from this, is seeing "one of us" helps US realize that everyone out there is one of US.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a hard time feeling bad for him (maybe I'm wrong and should change my opinion). I do feel bad for his wife and kids and hope they get the help they need to deal with this. What bugs me is he is in a position of influence with high school kids. I hope he is at least required to sit them all down and tell them his "fall from grace story". It might help one of them in the future.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

agreed. I don't feel bad for him at all. He created his own reality. I just hope he gets the proper help, for his sake, his family's and society's


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting addition here. This summer, I moved with my family, to Arizona. My kids are in the Gilbert School District, where Hall was coaching. This morning, we go the following email from the superintendent:
Dear Gilbert Public Schools Community,

As you may know, we are dealing with multiple high profile situations that have occurred coincidentally at about the same time but are not connected. In these situations, allegations have been made and we take these allegations very seriously. We are committed to thorough and expeditious internal investigations and are working collaboratively with law enforcement when requested to determine the facts and appropriate actions.

While these situations and allegations are disturbing, they are the exception and should not diminish the high quality of work that is happening every day in every classroom. Gilbert Public Schools is a district filled with dedicated, loyal and caring staff who put students first in all they do.

I am proud to lead this district; proud of our staff; and proud of our students.

Sincerely,​


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Utefan here. When I first heard the news reports, my first thoughts were fleeting notions about karma, then I cracked a few jokes with a fellow Utefan coworker, then I commented that is was too bad there isn't a rivalry game this year, as this story would really get things stirred up.

Then more reprts came in about the extent that he was doing the drugs. (freebasing) and the humor just kind of disappeared. I now feel only pity for the poor guy and sympathy for his family and hope he can get his life straightened out. Sadly, not everyone recovers from drug addiction, famous/infamous or not.


----------



## CVoigt (Aug 13, 2014)

One of the best moments of my life was seeing that artice. Max Hall LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

CVoigt said:


> One of the best moments of my life was seeing that artice. Max Hall LOL!!!!!!!!


apparently you have not lived much


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

Anyone that takes any pleasure from seeing anyone addicted to drugs is a uninformed, uneducated, thoughtless person.

Drug addiction crosses all ethnic, religous, economic boundaries. Anyone that thinks the school you go to or what your social calling in life is exempts you or the people you hang out with from this terrible choice has their head buried in the sand.

It is the largest problem facing us today. Drug addictions cost to society, be it what it does to families to what it cost us in our courts, jails , prisons is to large to calculate. The percent of crime that is drug related would surprise us all I think. To anyone fighting this demon including Mr. Hall I hope the best.


----------

